# Can't compile CutyCapt on my Raspberry Pi running FreeBSD 11-CURRENT



## joancatala (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all,
I ask this here because maybe someone uses this application also, CutyCapt (remote screenshots on websites), it's super useful to me.

I have a Raspberry Pi 2 running FreeBSD perfectly well, but on arm 11-CURRENT I can't find "cutycapt" package (on i386 it exist!). I did portsnap fetch && portsnap extract, and I compile /usr/ports/www/cutycap doing "make install clean" and after 14 hours.... error.

Does anyone have installed cutycapt in a Raspberry or a ARM machine?
Could someone give me some advice?

Thanks very much.


----------



## acheron (Oct 20, 2016)

11-CURRENT doesn't exist anymore, you should probably update to 11.0-RELEASE or 12-CURRENT.
llvm37 fails to build, you can grab a binary in the official repo http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6:32:el:eabi:softfp/latest/All/
If it still doesn't build, create a PR in bugzilla: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## joancatala (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes, probably I should update to 11.0-RELEASE (or 12-CURRENT !!!).

right now:


```
[joan@nuvolet ~]$ uname  -a
FreeBSD nuvolet.benicass.im 11.0-ALPHA5 FreeBSD 11.0-ALPHA5 #0 r302164: Fri Jun 24 17:27:09 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI2  arm
```


Thanks for the information acheron. 
I'll work on it this evening (I need to migrate other stuff on that small server).


----------



## acheron (Oct 21, 2016)

You'll also need the patch in PR 210027


----------

